# Kali, Arnis, or PKT school reccomendations in Austin?



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to train Kali in or around the Austin area of Texas? I've been training with a guy for a couple of years that I've had near Master level experience, but he has moved on now and I'm looking to get some new blade Brothers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## frank raud (Sep 11, 2016)

You've got Leslie Buck of Pekiti Tersia at the Tactical Arts Academy  Tactical Arts Academy - Martial Arts, Defensive Tactics, and CrossFit in Austin, Texas.  Not my area of the world, but you would do well there.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 11, 2016)

You are spoiled for choice in Austin in that there are multiple good options.  In addition to the one already mentioned, you might take a look here. Pekiti-Tirsia Kali 

I've met the instructor, Joseph Smart, a couple of times, and he seems like a good guy.  My own instructor recommends him, as does another guy I know who has trained with him in the past.  

Best of luck!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2016)

Lesie Buck would be the go to guy there.  I am sure Joseph would be fine as well.  Check them both out and see who you would like to learn from!


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 11, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Check them both out and see who you would like to learn from!



I definitely agree with that advice.  

Different PTK organizations have a different focus and, at times, a different training methodology.  Leslie Buck also teaches Pencak Silat Mande Muda, which allows the opportunity to cross-train if something like that is important to the OP.  You can see the silat influence in some of Leslie Buck's videos such as this one:






Joseph, belonging to Tim Waid's organization, in addition to the close range material that PTK is known for, is going to teach the Tirsia Largo (long range) material that GT Gaje didn't really teach when he first came over to the US.    Here is a good example of what the Tirsia Largo material encompass.





Erwin Ballarta, who is Leslie Buck's main instructor, also resides in Austin, but I am not sure that he has a regular class. I think he might do more in the way of privates, and work with organizations, but I could easily be wrong on that.  


Like always, it really comes down to what the OP is after.  If I was there I might honestly inquire about training with both Buck and Smart (providing that both instructors were OK with that), but that is just me.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> I definitely agree with that advice.
> 
> Different PTK organizations have a different focus and, at times, a different training methodology.  Leslie Buck also teaches Pencak Silat Mande Muda, which allows the opportunity to cross-train if something like that is important to the OP.  You can see the silat influence in some of Leslie Buck's videos such as this one:
> 
> ...


Good advice, will do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 11, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> You are spoiled for choice in Austin in that there are multiple good options.  In addition to the one already mentioned, you might take a look here. Pekiti-Tirsia Kali
> 
> I've met the instructor, Joseph Smart, a couple of times, and he seems like a good guy.  My own instructor recommends him, as does another guy I know who has trained with him in the past.
> 
> Best of luck!


I looked him up, we'll be meeting up soon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you for all your responses gentleman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

